# Blackwater River



## fishing_fool_x3 (Feb 13, 2013)

ANy one know of good spots south of 90 on the blackwater.. went out there a few times seen fish on the finder but no bites.. we used nightcrawlers shrimp and even some cut bait and no bites... even stopped under the I-10 with the same bait and nothing... is it the weather... any advice would be awesome... thanks


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Obviously you need to ask 69hertz, seems like he's got it figured out.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

There's been a lot of fresh water dumping in down there lately with the rains, that will affect the fishing in the bay.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Ive been fishing the south end of Blackwater the last couple years (mainly kayak). Watch the tides. Ive had the most success on outgoing tide when the water is moving fast. Fish the points. Reds, specks, flounder and bass will sit there waiting for a meal. Gulp shrimp on 1/8 oz jig or topwaters depending on how active the bite is. Good luck!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Mac1109 said:


> Obviously you need to ask 69hertz, seems like he's got it figured out.


Thanks for the complement. I love fishing BW this time of year.

If you go south of hwy 90 and north of I-10 I'd fish the various creeks and rivers that run off of the main river. 

The main river will probably be too muddy.

Tidal movement is the key.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Went yesterday. Most all water muddy. That rain must have pushed the crap off the banks. A good clear week should clean it up.


----------

